# Problema con la placa base, no enciende nada



## moises95 (Ago 21, 2011)

Tengo una placa de Pentium4 que no me enciende, le he probado muchas fuentes con los dos coenctores de Pentieum 4 pero no enciende.He visto que al pulsar el boton de encendido, enpeiza a calentarse mucho un puente, pero no veo actividad en la placa, no hay video no se mueven los ventiladores, la fuente no esta arrancada, el procesador no se calienta nada, pero el puente que esta abajo del todo de la placa se calienta mucho.

La placa me funcionaba perfectamente, fui a encenderla y me encuentro que no enciende, ni nada se mueve ni se activa, unicamente se caleinta un puente y eso que la funente alimentacion no ha arrancado

¿Que puede ocurrirle a la placa base?
¿Y el puente como es que se caleinta sin que la fuente arranque?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ago 21, 2011)

¿Has probado retirando la placa del gabinete y probandola "al aire"?
A veces me ha pasado que montada la placa en la carcasa hace corto en algun lugar y no arranca.
Un saludo


----------



## moises95 (Ago 21, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> ¿Has probado retirando la placa del gabinete y probandola "al aire"?
> A veces me ha pasado que montada la placa en la carcasa hace corto en algun lugar y no arranca.
> Un saludo



Si, tambien lo he probado fuera. La cosa es que funcionaba bien, asta que la saqué de la torre para colocarla en una torre nueva y bapartir de hay hacia eso.  La saqué a aire libre y sigue igual


----------



## arg (Ago 21, 2011)

MMM quiza se te daño la placa, desconecta el conector de 4 pines eh intenta arrancarla, si prende, algo se puso en corto en la placa si aun asi no prende algo debio dañarse y se puso en corto.

si ves que al oprimir el boton de power, el ventilador de la fuente hace a girar entonces definitivamente algo esta en corto..


----------



## moises95 (Ago 21, 2011)

arg dijo:


> MMM quiza se te daño la placa, desconecta el conector de 4 pines eh intenta arrancarla, si prende, algo se puso en corto en la placa si aun asi no prende algo debio dañarse y se puso en corto.
> 
> si ves que al oprimir el boton de power, el ventilador de la fuente hace a girar entonces definitivamente algo esta en corto..



No hace ni el intento de girar la fuente, si pulso el boton de power lo unico que hace es achichararse el puente. 

¿Que se ha podido poner en corto? ¿Algun componente?


----------



## djwash (Ago 24, 2011)

Puedes probar con otra fuente, pero si la fuente es de mala calidad, te puede pasar lo que me paso hace unos dias, que se me quemo el micro instalando un SO, y exploto la fuente (no se protegio).

La fuente funciona bien? Prueba la fuente sola, puentea el cable verde y gnd del conector ATX, si arranca mide con un tester digital que la tension sea constante, que no oscile.

Mide continuidad en el conector 12V de la placa, si da continuidad puede ser algun capacitor o regulador o el micro en corto, saca el micro y mide continuidad, si va subiendo y mide infinito el micro paso a ser un adorno...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 24, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Puedes probar con otra fuente, pero si la fuente es de mala calidad, te puede pasar lo que me paso hace unos dias, que se me quemo el micro instalando un SO, y exploto la fuente (no se protegio).
> 
> La fuente funciona bien? Prueba la fuente sola, puentea el cable verde y gnd del conector ATX, si arranca mide con un tester digital que la tension sea constante, que no oscile.
> 
> Mide continuidad en el conector 12V de la placa, si da continuidad puede ser algun capacitor o regulador o el micro en corto, saca el micro y mide continuidad, si va subiendo y mide infinito el micro paso a ser un adorno...



Lo de la fuente todo bien.

Ahora, no entiendo bien eso de medir la continuidad de los 12v de la placa. Coloco una punta en el pin 12v de la placa y la otra donde la coloco?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 24, 2011)

Al cambiar de torre hay que revisar a conciencia los anclajes del mother de bronce de la nueva torre, un error muy comun y que coincide con tu problema es uno de esos anclajes haciendo masa sobre las pistas.


----------



## djwash (Ago 24, 2011)

Lo de los anclajes, los gabinetes tienen muchos orificios roscados para los anclajes de bronce, pero no todas las placas madres usan los mismos anclajes (en el mismo lugar), revisa que todos los anclajes de bronce presentes en el nuevo gabinete coincidan con los agujeros de la placa madre, de no ser asi, ahi esta tu problema. Aunque hayas probado la placa fuera y hace lo mismo, este podria ser el origen de tu falla y el fin de la placa madre.

Lo de medir continuidad, es en el conector de +12V, al lado del procesador, este conector tiene 2 cables amarillos (+12V) y dos negros (GND), prueba la continuidad entre esos dos pares, fijate de no medir entre + y + o entre gnd´s porque obviamente te va a medir 0.

Si todo esta bien debe medir cada vez mas hasta llegar a infinito.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Lo de los anclajes, los gabinetes tienen muchos orificios roscados para los anclajes de bronce, pero no todas las placas madres usan los mismos anclajes (en el mismo lugar), revisa que todos los anclajes de bronce presentes en el nuevo gabinete coincidan con los agujeros de la placa madre, de no ser asi, ahi esta tu problema. Aunque hayas probado la placa fuera y hace lo mismo, este podria ser el origen de tu falla y el fin de la placa madre.
> 
> Lo de medir continuidad, es en el conector de +12V, al lado del procesador, este conector tiene 2 cables amarillos (+12V) y dos negros (GND), prueba la continuidad entre esos dos pares, fijate de no medir entre + y + o entre gnd´s porque obviamente te va a medir 0.
> 
> Si todo esta bien debe medir cada vez mas hasta llegar a infinito.



Si, asta fuera de la caja hace lo mismo.

Entoces pongo una punta en el +12 que esta al lado del procesador y otra en el negativo que esta tambien en ese coenctor o en cualqueira?


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2011)

Creo que es lo mismo, supongo todos los GND´s estan unidos, de todas formas conecta en el GND del mismo conector...


----------



## moises95 (Mar 16, 2012)

Problema con placa base. No enciende nada, ni la fuente.

Tengo un aparato para medir la fuente y funciona bien, ahora la conecto a la placa y no enciende. La placa base tiene un Led que indica que llega corriente, ese led se enciende al poner en encendido el boton de la fuente, he probado a puentear con el destornillador, pero tampoco enciende. 

Creo que puede estar cortado el circuito que va del pin del Sw de encendido  a el conector ATX20 de la placa base. 

No se como se mide continuidad de los pines de SW al conector ATX, quiero decir, que no se  con que pin debo medir continuidad, por ejemplo, el pin 1 del Sw de encendido de la placa base con el pin 14 del conector atx que hay en la placa base, si da continuidad esque esta bien el circuito, si da resistencia muy grande esque hay corto, pues eso es lo que quiero saber, el pin 1 y el pin 2 del SW de encendido de la placa con que pin del ATX se comprueba continuidad

Y si es problema del cirucito cortado, ¿Podría soldar cable del SW directamente al conector atx como si fuese el circuito?  O puedo hacer otra cosa, puentear el color verde que no se que pin será ahora y el ground en el mismo conector atx para que se encienda la fuente y alimente bien la placa base. Si tampoco no enciende ¿Es por corctocircuito de la placa base?

Nota: La placa la he limpiado, revisado condensadores inchados que no hay ninguno, y probada fuera de la caja.


----------



## djwash (Mar 16, 2012)

No se que se te habra pasado por la cabeza al pensar que el los pines de PWR SW tienen algo que ver con el conector ATX, como mucho comparten la masa o GND, el circuito que enciende y mantiene encendida la fuente se encuentra en la placa madre.



> si da resistencia muy grande esque hay corto



Se ve que conoces muy poco de electronica y no sabes usar un tester, un cortocircuito es sinonimo de muy poca resistencia...


Si la placa no enciende, hace un reseteo de BIOS y limpia contactos de memoria, solo deja el micro  y la memoria conectada a la motherboard. Si no da señales de vida guardala para reciclar.


----------



## moises95 (Mar 16, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Se ve que conoces muy poco de electronica y no sabes usar un tester, un cortocircuito es sinonimo de muy poca resistencia...



Me he equibocado, era eso lo que quería decir 

Me han traido 5 placas, les he probado micros nuevos, ram grafica y no da señal, ademas tengo una tarjeta post y la bios no manda nada a la tarjeta post.

Ahora me ocurre algo muy raro en una de ellas, es que sin RAM me da pitidos y la tarjeta post indica donde se ha quedado la bios, pero al poner la memoria ram la bios avanza 2 pasos pero hay se queda, no da señal de video, ni da pitidos sin grafica. 

Yo creo que no tiene arreglo, sobretodo las otras 4 que la bios no da señal post ni por el speaker ni por la tarjeta post.


----------



## nocta (Mar 16, 2012)

Esos cables se pueden comprar, no son caros. De última, puentea los pines de encendido y listo. Hacé contacto con un destornillador y fijate si enciende.

Yo que vos compraría un mother usado. Las Pentium 4 son socket 775 creo. Todavía hay de esos a la venhta


----------



## djwash (Mar 16, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Esos cables se pueden comprar, no son caros. De última, puentea los pines de encendido y listo. Hacé contacto con un destornillador y fijate si enciende.
> 
> Yo que vos compraría un mother usado. Las Pentium 4 son socket 775 creo. Todavía hay de esos a la venhta



Podrias leer el tema entero antes de responder, asi no decis algo que ya han recomendado, y asi no mandas cualquier cosa...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 21, 2012)

moises95 saludos, sube una foto de la mother y de la parte quemada.


----------

